# Cars for sale



## Zildj

Hi I'm new to the forum owned a mk1 before that was a waste of £10,000 and don't want to make that mistake again how do I find out about cars for sale on this forum 
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, 
To gain access to the market place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy. 

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## davelincs

Welcome to the forum


----------



## poghead

Welcome, hope you find the right one soon.!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

